# Problems Uploading Pictures



## homebrew & bbq (Oct 22, 2007)

I have been trying to upload a couple of pictures to the gallery and I keep getting this message.

*Error creating thumbnail! Error code: 1

Command:

"/usr/bin/mogrify" +profile "*" -size 100x75 -quality 70 -geometry 100x75 -unsharp 10 '/home/admin/domains/smokingmeatforums.com/public_html/
photopost/data/500/thumbs/100_0726.JPG'


*Is there something I need to do differently?


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 22, 2007)

Where's Gyspy he did it. I couldn't get it to work either.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 22, 2007)

*I think I saved Gypsy's directions some where. If I can find them, I will post them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## smoked (Oct 22, 2007)

hummm maybe the file size is too big....... I've never encountered that error myself....


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 22, 2007)

It's not intuitive, that's for sure. I'm still not sure what the official way is. I set up an account on photobucket and copy the links over. You can also copy the "img" over and embed in your post.

May be sticky for the photo-challenged???


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Oct 22, 2007)

I got it figured out... just my own stupidity. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I was in my designated gallery, but had not selected or created a new album. I've got the Q-view uploaded now and posted on a thread in the pork forum.


----------

